# night fishing in Indialantic



## heat33 (Feb 6, 2003)

How is the night fishing right know in Indialantic. Will i be wasting my time right now fishing for sharks with the west wind.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I haven't been out at night but I don't see why it wouldn't be a totally bad idea. I don't know if you know this or not but they are doing the beach renourishment thing in Indialantic right now. So I would go south or north of 192. Were are you located at heat33 ??


----------



## heat33 (Feb 6, 2003)

ya i know that they are doing that thing to the beach. I live on the beach about 1/2 mile north of 192.Just moved up here from pompano beach to live with my parents in december. i've done night fishing down there a lot but never up here.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Well have at it. And let us know how you made out and what time the shark steak's will be ready.


----------

